# BIG pied black satin doe



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I singled this girlie out of my Mousies du Jour thread; hope you don't mind me posting this pic twice, but she may be the biggest non-PEW mousie I've produced in a good many years. She's got what it takes, I think. She is going to be bred twice, once into my blue tri line, and again into my yellow/red tri line.
I'm undecided about which to do first, but it'll probably be to Tracker as an intermediate step...he's off a splashed yellow buck, so that makes sense to me.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Cool mouse.

I don't breed satin, I've had a few in the past, it took a while for me to breed it out of my lines. Is longhair recessive?
I had a B&W satin that had a diamond marking on the back of her neck, she was a runt and I was trying to get satin out of my lines.
A lady was thinking about adopting her but she flaked off so Diamond had to meet the co2 machine 

Good luck with your breeding


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Satin can be dicey here in the US, as many of them are too inbred and have health problems. It took me about 4 or 5 years to establish a healthy line of satins; it was heartbreaking seeing all the miserable little babies who were unable to digest food, and actually looked like aged little old mousies by the time they were three weeks old, after which they almost always died.

I believe there are both dominant and recessive long haired genes; the same is true of curlies, markings, and some colors, like yellow/red.

It's unusual to get a black and white mousie of any fair degree of size and type. This doe is not exactly fat, but I think she has an outstanding tail, good enough ears, and she comes from a line that produced tris.

Thanks, for the wish; backatcha!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

She is a really nice size!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah I know shes not fat...


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

She's geourgous!

I'm trying to get rex, satin and tricolor genes all in one mouse.
All I have are carriers right now.

I love how bright and alert her eyes are. All of mine have tiny eyes x'D


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, SR.

Certain colors seem to tend to have larger eyes, B&W and BEW's, for instance. I have a lot of BEW's right now because of all the tri and splashed breeding. The c^e gets doubled up and there you go, especially with yellow. A lot of them are not good BEW's because they have a faint buttery cast in the coat.


----------

